# Flys pestering bunnies



## Vodkagirly (22 August 2013)

I have 2 bunnies that are currently living out in a run. Noticed today that one of them is getting pestered by flies, to the extent that I have brought them both inside for the day. Is there anything I can do to keep the flies away? litter trays are clean and they were on a fresh piece of grass.


----------



## millsandboon (22 August 2013)

Not really. Bringing them in is a good idea. Bunnies are prone to fly strike, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Nettle123 (22 August 2013)

I would have a good look underneath at the one the flies were around. If ever one of our sheep has a patch of fly strike there are always lots of other flies hovering to lay their eggs. I think they must give off some sort of scent. Horrible things.


----------



## Vodkagirly (22 August 2013)

What are the signs of fly strike? she is a bit damp underneath but nothing else I can see.


----------



## Evie91 (22 August 2013)

My friends bunny recently had fly strike and nearly died! They noticed as he kept looking agitated and looking at his bottom. All looked ok, but he didn't settled. In the end she put him in the sink, water and bit of washing up liquid, washed him and lots of maggots fell out! She thought she had them all but decided to rinse him to make sure all of the detergent out of his coat and loads more fell out. A trip to the vets later, plus antibiotics he is now ok. Was,touch and go for a while.
He was one lucky bun - he is out during the day and in the house at night. Scary though as to look she couldn't see anything wrong. Apparently the vet said they are seeing lots of animals this year who don't usually suffer with flystrke


----------



## Moomin1 (22 August 2013)

Every rabbit owner should be aware of fly strike and what it looks like. OP, if your bunny is damp underneath, there's every chance she has, or is about to get fly strike.

Every rabbit owner should check the backsides of their rabbit daily in summer without fail, if not more than once daily, as it can happen so quickly. :-(

You have done the right thing OP in bringing her inside, and hopefully you have prevented it in time. Just keep an eye out for anything crawling around that area. May be well worth popping her to your vet for a check anyway tomorrow just to be sure, as sometimes they can 'delve' deep into unsavoury areas which cannot be seen without further exam.


----------



## Nettle123 (22 August 2013)

Evie 91 is spot on with her description. My Sister called me last week as one of her hens was a bit off. We turned her upside down and yes, maggots. We removed them and dunked her bottom half in a Dettol bath. Lots of large maggots. We dried her and then realised there were lots of tiny maggots. Horrid things. Henny penny is fine now but you need to be vigilant. A friend had an elderly long haired cat that was not so lucky.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (23 August 2013)

The ex lost a sheep to fly strike last year (purely because he's ignorant and clueless), its horrible 

Hopefully bunny is ok!


----------



## webble (23 August 2013)

Yes bottom checks daily in the summer are a must. What sort of poo is your bunny producing? Ideally they should be big golden looking ones apart from the ceacels which should be softer but they tend to eat those.

Maggots can burrow up inside the anus so it is worth getting checked by the vet if your bunny is showing any signs of distress. It is also worth asking them about a product called rearguard which can help protect against fly strike.


----------



## Vodkagirly (23 August 2013)

Just an update. Took her to the vets today as I was concerned that shes doesn't seem her self. No signs of flystrike but she was worried about gut mobility so had an injection.


----------



## Persephone (26 August 2013)

Try http://www.medicanimal.com/product/~product_id=769?gclid=CJrg--iJm7kCFSGWtAodLSYAWA

Worked ok for mine. It may give you a little more peace of mind. The main things is to check as often as you can though. At least twice a day.


----------

